# Shelf life on bug juice?



## chrisf (23 May 2005)

Anyone know what the shelf-life on bug juice should be?


----------



## McGowan (25 May 2005)

bug juice is shady...take some and put it on the chemical reaction papers. It comes up as a blistering agent. (Even tho it doesn't go on your skin) I just use some off.. But I think the issued stuff lasts for a long time


----------



## chrisf (25 May 2005)

Anti-freeze will set off the detector papers as well.

Does anyone *actually* know the shelf life?


----------



## MikeM (27 May 2005)

McGowan said:
			
		

> bug juice is shady...take some and put it on the chemical reaction papers. It comes up as a blistering agent. (Even tho it doesn't go on your skin) I just use some off.. But I think the issued stuff lasts for a long time



How are you a PTE & a SGT?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (27 May 2005)

Stick to the topic. McGowan has no credability, or stature here, till he clears his bonafides up. Don't listen to him.

There is no shelf life, on bug juice, as far as I know. Most of the ingredient is DEET. The old stuff is more potent. Use it at your own risk. We used to put it on our arms till our lips went numb, then you knew you had applied enough  ;D. Quit worrying about every little thing that might kill ya. Enjoy not having mosquitoes suck your eyes dry while you sleep  . Life is nothing more than a series of trade offs.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (27 May 2005)

Does anyone remember what the current allowable concentration of DEET is now a days?


----------



## Gunnar (27 May 2005)

It's about 30%.  That's all you need to remain invisible to mosquitoes...and since people don't sweat, you never need to worry that it will become diluted.   ;D

You can still get 80% DEET Muskol in the US, which is what I tend to use.  They also sell a 45% version.

Used to be something called REPEX in Canada, but it's been many years since I saw it.


----------



## chrisf (27 May 2005)

Was just curious about the shelf-life, as a friend of my mentioned he had a *case* of the old issue stuff, which had expired a couple of years ago... was going to mix it with some of the new stuff.


----------



## Kunu (27 May 2005)

> You can still get 80% DEET Muskol in the US, which is what I tend to use.  They also sell a 45% version.



Or for that matter, they've also got 95%.  In addition, it's substantially cheaper down south too, for some reason I cannot figure out.


----------



## Spartan (3 Jun 2005)

Gunnar said:
			
		

> Used to be something called REPEX in Canada, but it's been many years since I saw it.


I just got issued a bottle of Repex: 95% DEET insect repellent from my QM stores on Tues....
I do wonder how old it is.


----------



## DBA (7 Jun 2005)

About 2 years shelf life but different formulations can vary so follow whats printed on the bottles. At least thats all I can find for information which is odd since with west nile such a big concern I would have thought the information would be made more readily available. Of course exposure to high temperatures will lessen that. 

Reference links:
http://www.co.boulder.co.us/health/hpe/wnv/faqs/QAotherMosquito.htm


----------

